# Faint line on Tesco test - period due tomorrow



## HopefulPony

Not quite sure on DPO, think period is due tomorrow, I wouldn’t normally even think about it as we use condoms and aren’t trying but I’ve had sore nipples, itchy boobs, headaches, dizziness, nausea, faintness and hot flushes for about the past 4 days. I know it’s really unlikely - and it would be quite challenging if it is as I’m disabled and have two kids with additional needs already - what are the chances this is real? It came up after 2 mins but within 10. Obviously a couple of the pics are really tweaked.


----------



## HopefulPony

In the picture with two, the top one is last night and the bottom is this morning.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Fingers crossed it's the start of something :)


----------



## HopefulPony

Today’s tests - nothing but shadows. 

This one wasn’t planned and I might not have even been able to continue because of my health but we are all really sad.


----------



## HopefulPony

Pics


----------



## HLx

I see something on the clear blue :) good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mridula

I see a line on clearblue test.. good luck :)


----------

